# grizzly 660 stator



## grizzly46 (Jan 23, 2010)

checked the voltage at the battary today well at idle it is not charging once you bring rpms up it seems to go up slowly the reason for checking is well using the winch alote well plowing the driveway the bike died and the battary was pritty much dead any info would be great


----------

